# Can you catch the bird?



## Midgetsc (Sep 13, 2013)

I've heard that in WW and CF it was possible to catch the little yellow bird that appears on the message board when there's a new message, but you needed a golden bug net and ninja clothes to do so. After caught, he had the option of moving to your mailbox to notify you when there's new mail.

Is it possible to redo this in NL? I hate the blinking sound on the mailbox, and I think a little bird would look super cute. He could be my pet. XD


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that what you just described on how to catch the bird is a big fat lie.

That was quite the nostalgia trip though. It's been ages since I read an online "do these super specific things to get this thing" lie on the internet.

God, I miss that sometimes. Some of those lies were pretty hilarious.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've never heard that. Its just there to tell you that you have new messages.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lmfao I've tried to catch the birds on Main Street glad I'm not alone


----------



## ekdante (Sep 13, 2013)

Wish the owl is catchable


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 13, 2013)

Omg, YES.

I wish you could catch them and you'd get a special type of birdcage. XD


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm pretty sure that what you just described on how to catch the bird is a big fat lie.
> 
> That was quite the nostalgia trip though. It's been ages since I read an online "do these super specific things to get this thing" lie on the internet.
> 
> God, I miss that sometimes. Some of those lies were pretty hilarious.



Don't tell me about a certain _sweet food_ ((shudders)) still can't get over that




Midgetsc said:


> Is it possible to redo this in NL? I hate the blinking sound on the mailbox, and I think a little bird would look super cute. He could be my pet. XD



Don't we already have a bird delivering mail for us?


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 13, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Don't tell me about a certain _sweet food_ ((shudders)) still can't get over that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but how cute would it be to have a little yellow canary hopping around on your mailbox?

Also, what's the sweet food? :OOO


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 13, 2013)

I've totally tried creeping up on the birds in Main Street xD .. I spent 30 mins tryna get them, only to walk away sad  .. But hey, maybe we can have a little bird as a pet soon  .. I mean obviously apart from the parrot or whatever it is that's in the birdcage furniture piece .. And of course the tons of birds we can have as villagers


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 13, 2013)

Haven't you heard...?


----------



## EniracY (Sep 13, 2013)

I haven't  what sweets things?

I've also tried catching those birds on Main Street ^_^;


----------



## NinjanaMin (Sep 13, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Haven't you heard...?



OH NO YOU DONT!! 

Glad Im not the only one with dreams of catching the birds though...


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 13, 2013)

Not possible. :-[


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm wondering why the owl at night isn't like Celeste and Blathers sized :00


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 13, 2013)

NinjanaMin said:


> OH NO YOU DONT!!
> 
> Glad Im not the only one with dreams of catching the birds though...



It was my understanding that everyone had heard...



Loviechu said:


> I'm wondering why the owl at night isn't like Celeste and Blathers sized :00



Nor are the birds the same size as the bird villagers, same for frog and octopus villagers. They're just different kinds of the same animal, some are anthropomorphised and some aren't.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> It was my understanding that everyone had heard....


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 13, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


>



/done


----------



## Joy (Sep 13, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


>



....Thank you.
So much <3​


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2013)

Joy said:


> ....Thank you.


I have no idea what the four dots are for. xD
But I hope that I've given "Joy" to Joy. lol


----------



## Bowie (Sep 13, 2013)

Am I not the only one who finds it strange that there is an actual animal in the game? I mean, aren't all the animals suppose to be a mixture of human and animal? We have an owl, and we have an owl which is an actual owl. We have a bird, and we have a bird which is an actual bird. Don't you think that it's a little bit strange?


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 13, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Am I not the only one who finds it strange that there is an actual animal in the game? I mean, aren't all the animals suppose to be a mixture of a human and animal? We have an owl, and we have an owl which is an actual owl. We have a bird, and we have a bird which is an actual bird. Don't you think that it's a little bit strange?



There's also the caged bird, the kennel dog, the pond frog, and the underwater octopus. 

I tried catching those birds on Main Street but they are so sensitive!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 13, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> There's also the caged bird, the kennel dog, the pond frog, and the underwater octopus.
> 
> I tried catching those birds on Main Street but they are so sensitive!



Is there a dog in the kennel? I've never actually seen it, I just assumed it was just the kennel.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 13, 2013)

There's a theory that certain animals evolved differently. They have gained the intelligence to make up their own language


Or maybe it's something completely different


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 14, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Is there a dog in the kennel? I've never actually seen it, I just assumed it was just the kennel.



If you touch the kennel then the dog will growl and it shows red eyes.
So...I guess? That or it is some sort of canine demon from the pits of hell.


----------



## Anixanic (Feb 5, 2018)

This may be a bit off topic but isn't it weird that there are both regular animal birds and there are anthropomorphic npc birds. Thats boths weird a kind of confusing. Imagine a bird npc having a pet bird. that would be like if a human were to have another human as their "pet".


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2018)

Anixanic said:


> This may be a bit off topic but isn't it weird that there are both regular animal birds and there are anthropomorphic npc birds. Thats boths weird a kind of confusing. Imagine a bird npc having a pet bird. that would be like if a human were to have another human as their "pet".



When I had Henry (the frog) in my town, he got me to catch him a tadpole!


----------

